# Security Question



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm curious - will this new BBS software allow you to have better control over unregistered users abusing the BBS service? Or did you already have pretty good control?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Unlike EZB, we now have better control of what unregister users do, for ezample, they can view the polling forum, but not start polls or vote in them. We can also restict them in posting and replying to own threads and others threads but thats disabled at the moment. As for absusing we had a few problems with on EZB, and hope that continues to here. If we have any major problems or if we start getting a lot of unregistered users posting, we will have to require membership in order to post becasue of of bandwidth concerns.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Sounds great!!! I'm glad that you guys were able to do this


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Mark! So are we, we hope that users will find VB better to operate then EZB. We couldnt have made the upgrade without knowing that our members would continue to visit and post here making DBSTalk a further success and helping us to grow as an internet community.


----------



## golfer22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I am new to this board or any in fact. Is there a part that has more active chat or at a certain time of day or night?


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

posting seems to be pretty steady throughout the day.. I've never personally looked for a trend. Feel free to jump in a forum and see what happens!

Welcome! :welcome_s


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

golfer22 said:


> I am new to this board or any in fact. Is there a part that has more active chat or at a certain time of day or night?


This is not a "chat" site, per se, but rather a "forum" where information and opinions are shared on a non-real time basis. It seems to me that the periods of peak activity occur in the evening, as adjusted for time zone differences. In reality, posting activity goes on virtually around the clock. Perhaps one of our admins who keeps up with such things can give you a more specific answer.

Take time to browse around for a while to find what forums interest you. For "chat-like" give and take, be sure to drop in on the crazy peeps :grin: in the "Potpourri Forum".

Welcome, and enjoy! :welcome:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Posting seems to jump right around noon, taking into account the number of hours that "noon" represents among the members. Also earlier in the morning it seems like a number of people check in to start their day.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes, I like to use the new VB "Rooster" wake up feature to get me up & 'on board' for my morning "Mod" shift.


----------

